# Luftverbrauch messen.



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (3 Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

suche eine günstige Möglichkeit den Luftverbrauch an Maschinen zu ermitteln. Der Luftanschluss hat 1Zoll. Brauche 
keine Anaolgwerte sondern nur nen Impuls für die SPS. Hat da jemand gute Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen bzgl Sensoren?

Gruß NSN


----------



## GGO (3 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

stellt sich die Frage, was Du unter günstig verstehst.

Ifm hat Impulsgeber --> IFM

Grüße GGO


----------



## Fanta-Er (3 Juli 2013)

Festo hat so dinger auch. ist bei manchen firmen pflicht.
http://www.festo.com/net/SupportPortal/Files/7839/PSI_315_1_SFAM_de.pdf
http://www.festo.com/cms/de_de/10746_10749.htm#id_10749
ob mann die ausgänge zu impulsen machen kann, weis ich nicht.


----------



## Tommi (6 Juli 2013)

wieso, da steht doch drin, daß die einen einstellbaren Impulsausgang haben...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## borromeus (6 Juli 2013)

also die erste Frage wäre wie genau das sein soll.


----------



## Fanta-Er (6 Juli 2013)

> wieso, da steht doch drin, daß die einen einstellbaren Impulsausgang haben...


so weit habe ich nie gelesen. benutzen den analog für diagramm und der rest wird daraus berechnet.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Juli 2013)

Ich setz sowas mit einem normalen Analogeingang um.
Einfach im OB35 den aktuellen Wert einlesen und aufsummieren.
Ist hinreichend genau.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Fred70 (20 Juli 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich setz sowas mit einem normalen Analogeingang um.
> Einfach im OB35 den aktuellen Wert einlesen und aufsummieren.
> Ist hinreichend genau.



Wie genau ist dann dieser Wert, kannst du das sagen?


----------



## Blockmove (21 Juli 2013)

Fred70 schrieb:


> Wie genau ist dann dieser Wert, kannst du das sagen?



Das lässt sich nicht so ganz pauschal beantworten.
Es hängt sehr von der Art der Anlage ab. Bei großen Verbrauchern ist es eigentlich recht genau (ca. 5%).
Bei vielen kleinen Verbrauchern kann es sicher ungenauer werden.
Die beste Lösung ist sicher entweder ein Impulsausgang oder das direkte Auslesen des Verbrauchs über Bus.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

